# É que



## Dymn

Pelo que ando a ver, o ênfase num verbo pode se exprimir com _"é que" _de modo julgo que equivalente ao castelhano "_sí (que)_". Por exemplo:

_Esto sí es bueno = Isto é que é bom_

Queria perguntar porém se o uso que tem "_es que"_ em castelhano, para introduzir desculpas ou justificações, também se pode usar em português:

- ¡_¿Puedes parar de hacer esto?!
- ¡Es que me gusta mucho!_

Poderia eu dizer:

-_ Podes parar de fazer isto?!
- É que gosto muito!_

A propósito, se bem que raramente o digo, podem me corrigir todos os erros (nesta e em todas as threads).

Muito obrigado!


----------



## Carfer

A primeira frase, eu digo-a em português com '_sim_' como em castelhano, '_Isto sim é que é bom_', especialmente se está em causa uma comparação com uma coisa concreta, que sabemos qual é, ou seja,_ 'Isto sim é que é bom. Aquilo (aquela/essa/ coisa) não presta'_. '_Isto é que é bom_', sem o sim,  não é tão precisa, é mais vaga quanto ao termo de comparação e menos enfática. Parece dizer_ 'Isto é que é bom, o resto _(seja lá o resto o que for)_ não presta'._
Penso que, sendo possível com '_é que_', é mais natural dizer a segunda com '_mas_', '_Mas gosto muito!', _porque há uma oposição implícita. _'É que_' fica bem numa explicação, mas acho que não deixa transparecer a contrariedade com a mesma intensidade.


----------



## patriota

Todas são possíveis no Brasil, mas os brasileiros são mais ambíguos e confiam na entonação para expressar essas sutilezas.


----------



## Dymn

Obrigado aos dois,



Carfer said:


> _'Isto sim é que é bom. Aquilo (aquela/essa/ coisa) não presta'_. '_Isto é que é bom_', sem o sim, não é tão precisa, é mais vaga quanto ao termo de comparação e menos enfática. Parece dizer_ 'Isto é que é bom, o resto _(seja lá o resto o que for)_ não presta'._


_Prestar _significa não ser útil, não é? Ou também tem um matiz de ser aprazível, tipo "_eu gosto disto_" = "_isto presta-me_"? Às vezes o vejo referido como equivalente ao castelhano "_molar_", ou o inglês "_to rock_", "_to rule_", mas creio que não tem o mesmo cariz informal. Uma vez vi um verbo em português brasileiro que tinha o mesmo significado mas agora não me lembro.


----------



## Carfer

Habitualmente, _'prestar'_ é usado na negativa. _'Isto presta-me'_ não me soa bem. _'Isto serve-me', 'isto é bom', 'isto está bem'. 'Isto não presta'  _é o mesmo que dizer_ 'isto não é bom', 'isto não serve para nada'. _Creio, por isso, que '_prestar_' só será equivalente a_ 'molar' _quando este também for usado na negativa. Na afirmativa e negativa, o  equivalente português (de Portugal) mais comum talvez seja o verbo '_gramar_'.


----------



## Carfer

patriota said:


> Todas são possíveis no Brasil, mas os brasileiros são mais ambíguos e confiam na entonação para expressar essas sutilezas.



Em Portugal também, obviamente. Em todo o caso e no que respeita à segunda questão, não consigo imaginar um miúdo português a quem um pai ou mãe irritado manda parar de fazer alguma  coisa (ou até muitos adultos contrariados, já agora) responder com um tímido e sonso '_É que gosto muito_'. Bate o pé e atira com a adversativa _'Mas eu gosto muito'._


----------



## Dymn

Pensava que _"gramar_" queria dizer "aturar", "aguentar"... Convivem os dois significados em Portugal?



			
				Infopedia said:
			
		

> 2. _coloquial _aguentar uma situação incómoda; aturar
> 3. _coloquial _gostar de


----------



## gato radioso

Repara que esta forma é muito mais usada na lingua portuguesa do que nós fazemos en castelhano. Assim, haverá contextos e usos idénticos ao 100% e outros menos semelhantes.


----------



## Carfer

Dymn said:


> Pensava que _"gramar_" queria dizer "aturar", "aguentar"... Convivem os dois significados em Portugal?



Não é bem assim, @Dymn. '_Gramar_' é gostar muito de alguma coisa. Se dissermos '_não gramo esse tipo_' queremos dizer que não gostamos nada dele. Evidentemente, não gostar implica frequentemente não suportar, não tolerar, não aguentar, mas o significado primário de '_gramar_' é o de gostar muito (e o de _'não gramar_' não gostar nada, logicamente).

P.S: Já agora, deixem-me precisar que quando dizia acima que usamos _'presta_r' habitualmente na negativa não queria dizer que não se possa usar na afirmativa. O que queria dizer é que, quando estão em causa apreciações genéricas, '_prestar_' é  usado com maior frequência para a apreciação negativa do que para a positiva (_'Esta cerveja é boa, aquela não presta', 'F... é boa pessoa, o filho é que não presta'. _Acontece até muitas vezes haver uma negação implícita quando usamos '_prestar_' na afirmativa (_'Isto presta para alguma coisa?_', forma retórica de dizer que não). Quando a apreciação incide sobre um aspecto concreto, essa propensão para a predominância negativa já não se verifica : _'a madeira presta para/presta-se a/ ser usada como isolante'/ 'a madeira não presta/ não se presta a/ ser usada em sítios húmidos'. _E também não se verifica quando '_prestar_' tem outros sentidos, como o de dispensar ou fornecer ('_prestar serviço_') ou o de ser adequado _, 'F... presta-se à troça dos colegas_'), por exemplo.
O que não dizemos é '_isto presta-me ou /não me presta' _quando o sentido é ser útil.


----------



## Guigo

Interessante, @Carfer que, no Brasil, "gramar" (de _grama, relva, céspede_) é 'cobrir com grama, ajardinar'. De uso relativamente comum, em ambientes corporativos, aparece gramar como: 'pastar, comer grama', no sentido de trabalhar duro, como gado e não obter promoção ou vantagem.
Temos, por aqui, _gamar_ que é ficar apaixonado/a, porém atualmente meio desusado. Gamar, substituiu, nos anos 60, o estrangeirismo flerte (do inglês _flirt_), que foi positivo, mas os mais jovens agora falam em _crush_, que é horrível.

P.S.: sobre o assunto do tema, no Brasil, elimina-se bastante o primeiro 'é', com o pessoal falando: "isso que é bom" ou "isso sim que é bom"


----------



## Carfer

Guigo said:


> Interessante, @Carfer que, no Brasil, "gramar" (de _grama, relva, céspede_) é 'cobrir com grama, ajardinar'. De uso relativamente comum, em ambientes corporativos, aparece gramar como: 'pastar, comer grama', no sentido de trabalhar duro, como gado e não obter promoção ou vantagem.
> Temos, por aqui, _gamar_ que é ficar apaixonado/a, porém atualmente meio desusado. Gamar, substituiu, nos anos 60, o estrangeirismo flerte (do inglês _flirt_), que foi positivo, mas os mais jovens agora falam em _crush_, que é horrível.
> 
> P.S.: sobre o assunto do tema, no Brasil, elimina-se bastante o primeiro 'é', com o pessoal falando: "isso que é bom" ou "isso sim que é bom"



'_Gamar_' em Portugal é roubar e '_pastar_' ('_andar a pastar_') é ser indolente, fazer pouco ou nada.


----------



## patriota

Carfer said:


> '_pastar_' ('_andar a pastar_') é ser indolente, fazer pouco ou nada.


Em São Paulo também. Trabalhar duro seria _ralar_.


----------



## pfaa09

Dymn said:


> A propósito, se bem que raramente o digo, podem me corrigir todos os erros (nesta e em todas as threads).


Deve dizer: *a* ênfase num verbo... e não: *o* ênfase num verbo... O artigo deve concordar com o substantivo feminino *ênfase* e não com o substantivo masculino *verbo*.
Não sei se foi este o motivo do erro.


----------



## Dymn

pfaa09 said:


> Não sei se foi este o motivo do erro.


Conheço as regras de concordância em português, a causa do erro foi que "_ênfase_" é masculino em castelhano (e às vezes em catalão). Obrigado pela correção!


----------



## Carfer

patriota said:


> Em São Paulo também. Trabalhar duro seria _ralar_.



Correndo risco de criar uma cadeia de "falsos amigos" entre as duas variantes, cá '_ralar(-se)_'  é, entre outros significados, preocupar-se ou ser indiferente a alguma coisa. Alguém que não se preocupa com nada é um '_não-te ralas'_.


----------



## Guigo

Revivendo o fio, para melhor esclarecimento:  _ralar_ traz a ideia de trabalhar duro, mas com algum bônus ou compensação, no final.  Como disse Oscar Maroni, dono do maior bordel de São Paulo e quiçá do Brasil, incensado por evangélicos e terraplanistas, hoje riquíssimo: "_Ralei_ muito, mas cheguei lá - no início, éramos apenas eu, minha mulher e minhas filhas".


----------

